# Roamio Plus upgrade questions



## Alphi (Dec 11, 2004)

I finally got myself a new TiVo a little while ago, and already I'm quickly running out of space, so I figure it's probably time to upgrade the hard drive (as I've done for several of my previous TiVos).

But I have some questions first:

1) With my prior upgrades, I always would save the original drive so that if/when the new drive failed in the future, I could use the old one to copy the software to a new drive - is it true that I won't need to do that with the Roamio, that putting a clean drive in will automatically set up the correct software?

2) It currently has the stock 1 TB drive - without dealing with an external enclosure, can I add a second drive (interally) or in order to upgrade do I need to completely replace the drive with a larger one (and in the process, copy everything from the current to the new)?


Thanks!


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

Just plop in a new 3T drive and it will format itself. You cannot copy like the old days, so save what you want to keep to a PC and then transfer back.


----------



## zerdian1 (Apr 19, 2015)

I have upgraded a few drives in my time.
In many of my DVR systems, but much more difficult with new TiVo.
I finally broke down and bought a WeaKnees TiVo Roamio Pro with 12TB for $1300 and a 3 Year WeaKnees service contract. It arrived 2 days ago and I am already up and running. I had previously obtained the lifetime service for $399 from TiVo and my Cablecard from Comcast.
I have already transferred all the OnePasses and all the shows from one TiVo roamio Pro to the New 12TB Roamio Pro.
I have also backed up all the shows on my Mac OS X using cTiVo.



Alphi said:


> I finally got myself a new TiVo a little while ago, and already I'm quickly running out of space, so I figure it's probably time to upgrade the hard drive (as I've done for several of my previous TiVos).
> 
> But I have some questions first:
> 
> ...


----------



## zerdian1 (Apr 19, 2015)

How do I copy my HBO recorded shows from one DVR to my new DVR or to my Mac?
The cTiVo will not copy them to my Mac.
It shows a red C which I assume is copyrighted.
IS THERE SOME OTHER WAY TO COPY THEM TO MY MAC FOR LATER VIEWING ON MY MAC WHEN TRAVELING WITHOUT INTERNET?


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

zerdian1 said:


> How do I copy my HBO recorded shows from one DVR to my new DVR or to my Mac?
> The cTiVo will not copy them to my Mac.
> It shows a red C which I assume is copyrighted.
> IS THERE SOME OTHER WAY TO COPY THEM TO MY MAC FOR LATER VIEWING ON MY MAC WHEN TRAVELING WITHOUT INTERNET?


No there isn't.

Scott


----------



## Alphi (Dec 11, 2004)

jrtroo said:


> Just plop in a new 3T drive and it will format itself. You cannot copy like the old days, so save what you want to keep to a PC and then transfer back.


So just to make sure I understand (and apologies for taking so long to respond) - with the new Roamios I can no longer pull the drive, plug it into a computer with a new drive, and use the WinMFS software to copy everything (including the contents) from one to the other?

I'm rapidly approaching the point where the 1Tb drive is full (it was at 86% last night), and I'll want to copy over the recorded shows (plus the One Passes) when I get a new drive, and I'm afraid that copying over 800Gb of data somewhere is going to take FOREVER, and that's assuming I can find a free 800Gb on a PC on my home network.


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

Alphi said:


> So just to make sure I understand (and apologies for taking so long to respond) - with the new Roamios I can no longer pull the drive, plug it into a computer with a new drive, and use the WinMFS software to copy everything (including the contents) from one to the other?
> 
> I'm rapidly approaching the point where the 1Tb drive is full (it was at 86% last night), and I'll want to copy over the recorded shows (plus the One Passes) when I get a new drive, and I'm afraid that copying over 800Gb of data somewhere is going to take FOREVER, and that's assuming I can find a free 800Gb on a PC on my home network.


Time to pick up a used PC, say about a Socket 478 or 775 or AMD equivalent era from about 10 years ago--and a KVM, and set yourself up a dedicated TiVo wrangling machine.

If you get one with IDE as well as SATA, you can help out relatives, friends and neighbors with S1s and S2s as well.


----------



## jmbach (Jan 1, 2009)

Alphi said:


> So just to make sure I understand (and apologies for taking so long to respond) - with the new Roamios I can no longer pull the drive, plug it into a computer with a new drive, and use the WinMFS software to copy everything (including the contents) from one to the other?
> 
> I'm rapidly approaching the point where the 1Tb drive is full (it was at 86% last night), and I'll want to copy over the recorded shows (plus the One Passes) when I get a new drive, and I'm afraid that copying over 800Gb of data somewhere is going to take FOREVER, and that's assuming I can find a free 800Gb on a PC on my home network.


Currently the only program out there to copy a Roamio image from an old drive to a newer larger drive is MFSTools 3.2. . Remember the new drive has to go into the same Roamio that the old drive came out of.


----------

